

Aaron Swartz writing a novel about "...startups, the power they presume to have over the world..." - abstractbill
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/bubblecity

======
rms
Are we taking bets on whether or not he finishes it?

~~~
apgwoz
This is obviously the week of Aaron Swartz. Seems every time I look there's a
new post about him. Maybe he needs to write a news.aaronsw.com.

~~~
gscott
The Swartz is with him after all.

